# !Pro Gamer Forums ---For More than the Casual Gamer!



## McMurphy (Jan 8, 2007)

*!Pro Gamer Forums ---The Gaming Extention Site for Chronicles*

I am quite pleased to bring all of you news that the scope of the Gaming discussions at Chronicles has greatly expanded with the inclusion of Pro Gamer Forums, which Brian also adminstrators and I (super) moderate.

At Pro Gamer Forums, you can continue your discussions in more depth within boards dedicated to the Nintendo Wii, Gamecube, Gameboy, Nintendo DS, Xbox and Xbox 360, Playstation 1, 2, 3 along with the PSP, MMORPGs, Online games, PC games, or even general gaming discussions.

You will also find prior Chronicles gaming threads already there, and, if you already have an user account here at Chronicles, you don't need to worry about re-registering.

In short, this is a great addition to everyone interested in the gaming realm. 

-McMurphy


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jan 8, 2007)

It is excellent news McMurphy.  I love your work on this section on Chronicles, you are the top man for the job mate.


PS Brian pre empted me.  I was wanting to set something up like this and was hoping eventually to ensnare your services.  

PPS The site looks cool.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm at it, the site looks very promising 
Join all those who loves games!


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 11, 2007)

*Post Your Ideas!*

Okay, I have just finished sorting out over 200 threads and spread them out into the correct boards so that the (second) general gaming discussion board can be opened up for a new subject.  

Feel free to take a look at Pro Gamer Forums - Powered by vBulletin for many, many achieved posts that were here on Chronicles....long buried.  

That said, I would be greatly appreciative if any of you would be willing to post ideas for the new forum.  It is our chance to add to the experience of gaming discussions we have had at Chronicles and really make it an unique experience.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jan 11, 2007)

Do i need to register for this forum or is my current registration here at the chronicles sufficient?


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 11, 2007)

I had to register over there, but that's ok since I can have a more game-specific profile


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 11, 2007)

Rahl Windsong said:


> Do i need to register for this forum or is my current registration here at the chronicles sufficient?



As long as you registered with Chronicles before April 2006, you shouldn't need to be re-registered.  If it doesn't acknowledge your username and password from over here, I apologize for my misunderstanding, and re-register it in the new site.

But you registered in 2005, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 11, 2007)

Heheh, I actually have more posts on that forum than I do here... freaky.

Looks like a good board - I generally avoid gaming boards, due to over-abundance of uber-geeks, but I might stick around this one


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 11, 2007)

Hmm, I went to have a look and tried to sign in, but it didn't seem to work - the sign in box kept coming up at the top, unlike here where it says, 'Welcome Culhwch' or whatever, but then I noticed at the bottom that supposedly I was online....


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 12, 2007)

Culhwch said:


> Hmm, I went to have a look and tried to sign in, but it didn't seem to work - the sign in box kept coming up at the top, unlike here where it says, 'Welcome Culhwch' or whatever, but then I noticed at the bottom that supposedly I was online....



 Let me look into that, but, first, has this been the issue for everyone?  

Am I wrong in the assumption that re-registeration wasn't necessary?


[sidenote:  I am, later today, setting up a "Jak X" clan since I got hooked on the racing online just yesterday  ]


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't need to re-register


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 13, 2007)

And in the end I didn't need to re-register, either....


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 16, 2007)

*Jak X and Diablo II Clans*

Sticky threads for open enrollment for both the Jak X (located in the PS2 section) and Diablo II (located in the MMORPG section) clans/guilds have been posted.  

Once we have a few people enlisted, I will get the sub folder set for clan message boards and we will get a Diablo II captain appointed.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jan 31, 2007)

I think an emulation section would be very popular.  Though you have to skirt the legal question of rom ownership.  High quality site though lads.


----------

